# Christmas trees for aquariums...



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi, does anyone know of where I can buy a christmas tree for my tropical tank, I don't mind if it doesn't have a purpose, or whether it is an airator!
Many thanks
xx:mad2:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

i have this weird feeling we had some come in at work last week. 
Have you got a Dobbies Garden Centre close to you hun. i think we stock them through out all the stores.

Hmm Just noticed your in Ireland, that would be more of a problem...lol

sorry its the best i can do


----------



## GMRxIxHENDERSON (Oct 26, 2008)

pets at home:idea: i saw this cool plant thing that looked like a tree once


----------

